# Carving a frog?...



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 13, 2009)

My wife loves frogs and I would like to try and carve one for her garden..Has anybody ever done one and have pictures or ideas where to start...I have a nice white oak, hickory or sycamore I could use for the project...Thanks in advance...


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't help much as I have never done a frog, but there is a video that has 3 easy projects on it, and a frog is one of them. Bailey's sells the video, it's called, Intro to Chainsaw Carving. It says that the frog is the most difficult of the 3, in the FAQ listed on that page.

Cheers,
TT


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 13, 2009)

I am about to attempt a little rain forest type tree frog for a lady and i will post some pics of it when its done. I have done a couple of frogs before though. But I forgot to snap pics before delivering them. I will say that they were not as difficult as I thought they would be. I used a little dollar shop figurine of a leopard bullfrog as my guide. I carved them in elm I think. The first time that i carve anything new i try to have a three dimensional figure to work from. And it always helps me to stop, take a little break, and then come back to the project for a fresh look to do the finish work. If I remember correctly, getting the eye placement and making them equal in size was the most challenging part of the whole carve. Give it a shot, if you don't like the first one you can always try again. Practice makes perfect ya know and the more of one subject that you carve the easier the next one is to do! Make sure and post some pics for us to see.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 13, 2009)

I've never carved anything. But I have seen stones painted to look like frogs. I would say, start by carving a chunk of wood into a triangle with rounded corners. Then fine tune the legs with a little carving.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any pics but frogs are very popular with the women. They are not that hard to carve, I find them easier then a bear.


----------

